# Jack Fields in Southwestern ND



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I've been told lately by people from around Mott over to Bowman. On my way to Amarillo, I saw a roadkill every quarter mile. Can anyone narrow my search to more specific areas, or does anyone know if these fields are a dime a dozen down there? Please give me some leads, as I'd like to make some jack/ phesant/ grouse hunts down there next fall.


----------

